# ERD of EC90SL clinchers



## monta (Apr 2, 2013)

HI, does anyone know the Effective Rim Diameter (ERD) for the EC90 SL clinchers?
I want to build with power tap G3.
Thank you!


----------



## EpiphFreddy (Oct 12, 2006)

I too would like to know the answer to this. Easton, you on this forum?


----------



## monta (Apr 2, 2013)

hi, there was no answer from easton.

I'm sorry, I forgot the ERD. 
If you built with power tap G3....
sapim cx-ray with included nipples...270, 272mm
dt with 12mm nipples...272, 274mm

thank you.


----------

